# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Professionista / segnalazione clienti

## michele444

Un professionista (architetto) che fattura una provvigione per segnalazione clienti che ritenuta deve applicare? 23% su 50 o 20% su 100
In my opinion il 23 su 50 poichè si fa riferimento alla prestazione e non al soggetto, ma non trovo riferimenti normativi precisi.. 
Grazie e buona giornata a tutti

----------


## bea69

l'architetto non è un agente: la ritenuta sarà il 20% sul 100% del compenso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

C'è un problema, qui. 
L'attività di segnalazione clienti non può essere fatturara se ha il solo codice attività di ingegnere .... occorre comunicare un altro codice attività, e, trattandosi di reddito di impresa, fare una contabilità separata. 
A meno che non si tratti di attività occasionale, per cui si fa una semplice ricevuta con r.a. 20%. 
ciao   

> Un professionista (architetto) che fattura una provvigione per segnalazione clienti che ritenuta deve applicare? 23% su 50 o 20% su 100
> In my opinion il 23 su 50 poichè si fa riferimento alla prestazione e non al soggetto, ma non trovo riferimenti normativi precisi.. 
> Grazie e buona giornata a tutti

----------


## michele444

NON SONO D'ACCORDO ...... Un architetto che fattura una segnalazione clienti (nel mio caso una sola fattura 2/3 % del fatturato) può emettere normale fattura (chi lo vieta?) senza dover comunicare altri codici attività come giustamente detto poichè prestazione occasionale. 
Per quanto rigurda la ritenuta il 25 bis 600/73 (riporto piccola parte)  
I soggetti indicati nel primo comma dell'art. 23, escluse le imprese
agricole, i quali corrispondono provvigioni comunque denominate per le
prestazioni anche occasionali inerenti a rapporti di commissione, di
agenzia, di mediazione, di rappresentanza di commercio e di procacciamento
di affari, devono operare all'atto del pagamento una ritenuta a titolo di
acconto dell'Irpef o dell'Irpeg dovuta dai percipienti, con obbligo di
rivalsa. L'aliquota della suddetta ritenuta si applica nella misura fissata
dall'articolo 11 del testo unico delle imposte sui redditi, approvato con
decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 22 dicembre 1986, n. 917, e
successive modificazioni, per il primo scaglione di reddito. 
Quindi non vengono esclusi assolutamente i professionisti. E sempre secondo la mia opinione  un professionista che riceve provvigione per segnalazione cliente deve essere assoggettata a ritenuta del 23 sul 50. 
Sto cercando quesito o caso specifico di cui un collega aveva già trovato..... se trovo vi faccio sapere     

> C'è un problema, qui. 
> L'attività di segnalazione clienti non può essere fatturara se ha il solo codice attività di ingegnere .... occorre comunicare un altro codice attività, e, trattandosi di reddito di impresa, fare una contabilità separata. 
> A meno che non si tratti di attività occasionale, per cui si fa una semplice ricevuta con r.a. 20%. 
> ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Prendo atto che tu non sei d'accordo, ma sono costretto ad insistere nelle mie posizioni: 
1)  _       Originariamente Scritto da michele444   ...... Un architetto che fattura una segnalazione clienti (nel mio caso una sola fattura 2/3 % del fatturato) può emettere normale fattura (chi lo vieta?) senza dover comunicare altri codici attività come giustamente detto poichè prestazione occasionale.   _  
Lo vieta la legge: se fai una fattura significa che hai una posizione iva per l'attività che stai fatturando; e se sei ingegnere non puoi fatturare provvigioni. 
2) Ritenuta: faccio notare che la norma ciatata dice che le provvigioni devono essere inerenti _a rapporti di commissione, di agenzia, di mediazione, di rappresentanza di commercio e di procacciamento di affari_: per cui
        2a) se c'è un rapporto (contratto) del genere, hai ragione a sostenere                                                                     che la ritenuta è del 23% sul 50%
        2b) in mancanza, ho ragione io e la ritenuta è del 20%. 
ciao     

> NON SONO D'ACCORDO ...... Un architetto che fattura una segnalazione clienti (nel mio caso una sola fattura 2/3 % del fatturato) può emettere normale fattura (chi lo vieta?) senza dover comunicare altri codici attività come giustamente detto poichè prestazione occasionale. 
> Per quanto rigurda la ritenuta il 25 bis 600/73 (riporto piccola parte)  
> I soggetti indicati nel primo comma dell'art. 23, escluse le imprese
> agricole, i quali corrispondono provvigioni comunque denominate per le
> prestazioni anche occasionali inerenti a rapporti di commissione, di
> agenzia, di mediazione, di rappresentanza di commercio e di procacciamento
> di affari, devono operare all'atto del pagamento una ritenuta a titolo di
> acconto dell'Irpef o dell'Irpeg dovuta dai percipienti, con obbligo di
> rivalsa. L'aliquota della suddetta ritenuta si applica nella misura fissata
> ...

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Prendo atto che tu non sei d'accordo, ma sono costretto ad insistere nelle mie posizioni: 
> 1)   
> Lo vieta la legge: se fai una fattura significa che hai una posizione iva per l'attività che stai fatturando; e se sei ingegnere non puoi fatturare provvigioni. 
> 2) Ritenuta: faccio notare che la norma ciatata dice che le provvigioni devono essere inerenti _a rapporti di commissione, di agenzia, di mediazione, di rappresentanza di commercio e di procacciamento di affari_: per cui
>         2a) se c'è un rapporto (contratto) del genere, hai ragione a sostenere                                                                     che la ritenuta è del 23% sul 50%
>         2b) in mancanza, ho ragione io e la ritenuta è del 20%. 
> ciao

  Allora. Per quanto riguarda la percentuale della ritenuta d'acconto, sono anch'io d'accordo che si tratti del 20%, sul 100% dell'imponibile. E' sul documento che non concordo. 
Io ho una partita IVA aperta da dottore commercialista, e tempo fa ho fatto una segnalazione clienti ad un consorzio fidi. Adesso che mi ritrovo ad incassare la provvigione, dovrei emettere una ricevuta?
Non sarebbe più corretto emettere una fattura, sempre con ritenuta al 20% e senza applicazione del 4% per la CNDCEC, con la dicitura di provvigione "occasionale"? :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io ho una partita IVA aperta da dottore commercialista, e tempo fa ho fatto una segnalazione clienti ad un consorzio fidi. Adesso che mi ritrovo ad incassare la provvigione, dovrei emettere una ricevuta?

  Esattamente.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):      

> Non sarebbe più corretto emettere una fattura, sempre con ritenuta al 20% e senza applicazione del 4% per la CNDCEC, con la dicitura di provvigione "occasionale"?

  No ......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## airluke

Buonasera, ho una problematica simile.
Sono libero professionista con gestione separata, attività di consulenza finanziaria / aziendale (cod. attività 702209).
Ora, mi hanno proposto di collaborare come procacciatore di particolari prodotti, come faccio le fatture per le segnalazioni di clienti?
Emetto normale fattura seguendo la normale numerazione, con dicitura "segnalazione clienti"?
Con ritenuta 20%?
L'attività sarebbe in realtà occasionale, rispetto alla mia prevalente.
Posso eventualmente emettere fattura con ad esempio dicitura "consulenza commerciale"?
Rientra la consulenza commerciale nel codice attività sopra citato? 
Ringrazio anticipatamente per eventuali risposte.

----------

